# Hirsch Offers New PulseID Automation and Personalization Software



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

High-volume shops have taken advantage of the latest in automation technology for many years. But now, Pulse is bringing an affordable solution to the small and mid-size shop as well as large operations.

PulseID, offered by Hirsch, has two primary functions. It standardizes critical embroidery production processes and automates them so an operator does not have to repeatedly input information or reconfigure machine settings. 

It also speeds up the personalization process such as adding names or monograms by establishing a set of rules that determines the size, color, and font needed for a specific order. Both these functions eliminate operator errors saving time and money. 

In addition, the program includes a tool kit that enables software and application developers to add embroidery functionality to a website. It allows the user to produce, manipulate, and display personalized embroidery files on a website in the form of 3D renderings.

The web modules allow customers to create their own embroidery designs online. Visitors can create a design in minutes and pay for it with a variety of options. 

Finally, PulseID offers detailed, scalable reporting. Regardless of the number of machines, managers can analyze data such as stitches per minute, resews, run efficiency, thread breaks, and turnaround time to ensure maximum production is being achieved. 

For more information Hirsch International at 800-394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.hic.us.


----------

